

Ultra High Level Programming Language - technoguyrob
http://www.elance.com/c/rfp/main/rfpBid.pl?jobid=14253615&catId=10216

======
Alex3917
"For instance, someone who wanted to make an online auction site might write
the line 'Clone eBay.'"

Maybe I'm missing a self-referrential joke here, but this sounds exactly like
what elance is designed to do. Maybe elance.com is the ultra high level
programming language.

------
dpapathanasiou
Too bad you haven't gotten any bidders like this:

" _Hi. I can do this for you next week, when I plan on taking a break from a
nonotech based / atomic fission driven search engine thats going to make larry
page wet his pants. 6 days to code, 1 to rest. It will be written from scratch
and completely original in design, so don't worry about copyright bs. I plan
to write the entire OS in C, and blindfolded, if its all the same to you. 100%
secure will not be a problem either...In fact the OS will be designed to
leverage jedi mind tricks to kill anyone that even thinks about breaking in.
(i was thinking maybe make them chop off their feet and jump up and down until
their empty would be fair). Anyways, I'm gonna smoke some more crack, maybe
you should do the same. Thanks!_ "

Which came in reply to "I need someone to program me a new OS (Operasting
System)" on getacoder.com:
[http://www.getacoder.com/projects/operating_system_42879.htm...](http://www.getacoder.com/projects/operating_system_42879.html)

------
mattmaroon
Lol. I just wrote the blog entry about this. How the hell did you find it?

------
mixmax
Just deliver lisp, and take the money and run...

~~~
technoguyrob
You know...the guy did say he's accepting a Javascript implementation...

<http://www.joeganley.com/code/jslisp.html>.

~~~
mixmax
Doesn't mean you can't give him lisp - he won't know the difference...

:-)

